# Everyday carry?



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

How many actually feel the need to carry a weapon everyday? I know that bad people and trouble are more prevalent than in past times. I personally don't have a habit or plan for an every day need to. I mostly know that certain places are a no go. Not to say that I feel safe about where I am, just that I am or try to be aware of my surroundings.
I have known for many years,that carrying a handgun was not something for me.Due to legality issues of just having one years past, and now, just showing or pulling it out, is a bad situation.I sometimes carry a knife, but not too often. Unless I'm outdoors and can use one.
After attending several conceal carry classes. And law enforcement training on the ramifications of conceal carry,leaves me, with a serious concern about weapons and the contrived purview of the laws and the courts views of a concealed or open weapon. Many people often have their own views of what an everyday carry is. Especially after attending a class or several. I have had cases where someone has been on the wrong side of the law by feeling that what they have done was within their rights, only to find out differently. IMO, there are far more ways to use what isn't considered a weapon.
If where one lives or works, puts one in a dangerous location, than there is cause for concern. Working with community leaders on such places is often very difficult, funding,and legal issues abound in this environment. Don't think that I am against cc,just the opposite. My work with handling cases of people and referrals to legal help has been a real eye opener. I am finding that a false sense confidence is the biggest issue among the majority of individuals.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

To each his own. Most times when you need a gun, it will not be dictated by a sign that says, beware, bad area. It will happen as if you fell on a crack in a sidewalk. The moment it does, you will be glad the gun is in your possession, hopefully, not theirs. I have mine always, I'm goin home !!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Weather is not cold enough yet for a thread like this ....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I carry every day. Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6. It has been a part of me for years and hopefully I NEVER have to unholster~!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I carry a gun *EVERYWHERE* I go. 

Like MasterCard. Don't leave home without it...


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I have carried every day since ohio made ccw legal. You never know when or where the need to protect yourself will arise. better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Work dictates that I go into the big city, sometimes to bad areas. I carry a knife and/or gun everyday.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

everyday, the right holster, gun combo makes it almost un noticeable after a while. Why not carry is the real question. The reasons I carry outweigh the reasons for not.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a very loaded topic in today's world... No pun intended. I have spoken to two county sheriffs, some municipal police, and a few state troopers about CCW. ALL of them were very comfortable with the CCW holders. Their comment was when they see the screen show up that you have a CCW, you have PAID for a full background check, they have your finger prints, and you obviously don't break the laws. 
I have also spent a lot of time around the veteran community. Some guys from Vietnam told me to NEVER shoot anyone UNLESS there is no possible way to get out of the situation. Your life will NEVER BE THE SAME after taking another human life. Even people who are screwed up on drugs have family, friends and possibly kids. Don't get me wrong, if it comes down to life or death, you are left with no choice. 
Finally the most important thing to do is practice "situational awareness"... If you have a choice of where to sit in a restaurant, sit with your back to the wall and a view of the door. If something feels weird or wrong, leave. Next is PRACTICE... Shoot the damn gun at the range. Don't go buy the latest and greatest, pull it out of the box and shove it in your pocket. I have three guns that I carry depending on what I'm wearing or where I'm going. They are all three written off as "work guns". They are scratched, worn, shot, and I don't have any problems if they get beaten up. Keep the gun loaded and know where it is at all times. I have a stupid gun vault with the buttons to unlock it quickly... Why? I also have small children. I only ever have one gun loaded and I know where it is. I also have a two story house with a basement. There is a gun on all three floors locked. 
This is a long post, that will probably get some criticism, but hopefully it helps.
This guy is in Arizona, but what he says makes sense to me...


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i see time and time again that people with a CCW have a sense of invincibility while carrying. in the time of need, most likely (hopefully for ones sake) that the perpetrator will be carrying as well and it is a life and death situation. i agree that it increases the odds of keeping them alive but there are no guarantees. it is good to have confidence but stupid to only think that there will be only one outcome.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If I am not home I am at work. Were not allowed to carry at work. I presume we can not carry at work because they already have a shortage of managers.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve carried since i was discharged from the military in 1973, yes illegally until I got my Ohio CCW permit. Carry everyday, every where, and will do so until I draw my last breath.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I carry every day everywhere...including at work where it states right in the company handbook it is not permitted. I have a professional job for a firm with offices in 10 cities. All our offices USED to have the sign up stating no weapons on the doors as well. After a tremendous amount of feedback from the employees the company looked at removing, however due to insurance reasons said they would not. It remains prohibited in the handbook, but they removed all signs. I was told by an owner "you do what you believe is best and although there are no signs it is against the company policy". The buildings themselves are not prohibited so the law is not stopping me.

I have grown to be comfortable carrying....I really don't think about it or notice etc. I know it is there, but you just get used to it like wearing a pair of shoes. I carry in public buildings, movie theaters, banks, the hospital, church, around my own yard....I don't pay attention to signs. I don't care.....if it ever comes out I will deal with the consequences because it would mean life or death. 

I shared my experience on here I'm sure......but what led me to carry everywhere all the time even when the rules say I cannot? Halloween night 2015. Short story I was bow hunting alone parked way out in standing corn. Had hunted this farm several years and always parked way out at the request of the landowner. A meth addict I had never met or known of walked 1/2 mile through standing corn, sliced all 4 of my tires, and hid in the corn waiting for me to return. In the dark upon my return once I started to change my hunting clothes a bright light appeared in the corn along with crazy shouting. The guy was trying to blind me with the light and was charging full speed with a 10 inch knife screaming he was going to kill me and chop me to pieces. Luckily I had a loaded .444 marlin rifle sitting right on my passenger seat (coyote gun). I was able to grab it and turn pointing it right at his chest with him no more than 15 feet charging. Thank the good lord he saw that big rifle and stopped dead in his tracks. Things happen fast - all this in maybe 4-5 seconds. 

He retreated into the corn and I watched his light as I dialed 911. The officers come quick even in rural areas under these circumstances. I saw the light go to the nearest house 1/2 mile up the county road. Guy ended up barricading himself inside the home and there was a standoff ended by a canine that went into the house and got this guy out! He'd been up for a couple three days doing meth....he fought and assaulted the officers. He was a multiple convicted felon and life long criminal. He had just moved into the house as a renter....claims when sobered out he can't recall why he did it - said in court he was going to scare me good. Well he did - I never carried every day prior to that. I never in a thousand years would expect to see a person out where I was...let alone be attacked like that. I don't know what would have happened if I did not have that rifle. I also am grateful eternally to God that that crazy man stopped because I was going to shoot him in less than another second! 

There is an investigation when this occurs. More than one officer investigated me, the scene....I was questioned by 3 officers even after a written statement. I was treated fairly and with respect - I have never been in any trouble. They even make you "re-live" the entire scene and question you over and over. I was told by the lead officer after intense questioning that I did everything correct. He also told me if I had pulled the trigger in his opinion at the time it would have been justified at that distance (inside 15 ft). They position you (shooter or potential shooter) as well as attacker (they literally search for footprints, any evidence, etc.). They go step by step and ask questions - would you have shot him here, here, etc. They ask you "did you have the weapon pointed at the subject? was your finger in the trigger?" The officer in no uncertain terms told me if he had gotten any closer I should have shot him - his intentions were to kill or severely injure me and by disabling my vehicle he made sure I could not escape.

This experience PROVED to me first hand that you just do NOT know when and where. It WILL be when and where you do not expect it. I try like heck to avoid trouble and would never engage...always retreat. I even look for "safer" routes to travel both in car and on foot. Safe places to park, etc. all in an effort to avoid any trouble. I doubt I will ever pull a weapon with the intent to shoot a person again in my lifetime - sure hope not to. But I came home to my wife and son later that morning after that event Halloween night 2015. That is my only goal...I just want to be safe and make it home to my family. 

To each their own.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I forgot to mention something the officers said was important even though it was after the fact. I got in my explorer and tried to drive away (retreat) after pointing the firearm at him and him heading into the corn. Of course I got nowhere with 4 sliced flat tires - I didn't know he had sliced them and it was dark. 

The officers said immediately trying to retreat and put distance between myself and him was viewed very positively. Again - no engagement...retreat, get away, diffuse. Once any threat of death, etc. is removed remove yourself from the situation as fast and as far as possible (use common sense here and context - don't shoot or draw a weapon at somebody and drive to Montana).


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

When you least expect it is when you're going to need a gun. If I knew I was going to get into a life and death struggle, I would drive to the other side of town.

The only time I ever came close to using a concealed carry piece was several years ago in Florida. We were staying in an upscale neighborhood. My wife and I were coming out of a CVS when a hoopty car skidded to a stop in front of my car, effectively blocking us in. My hand immediately went to my pocket. I made a quick glance around then opened my car door to put something between me and whoever was in the car. My wife was just looking at me like "What the heck"? A native jumped from the car "Ah needs fitty one cent"! Me: "I don't have anything you want!" "Ah done tol' you! Ah needs fitty one cent to gets a registered letter out da post office" as he came a few steps closer. Me: "I don't have anything you want"!!! As my revolver was already in my hand behind my leg with a car door between us. He gave me a long, cold stare. I gave him my best Clint Eastwood squint.

Whatever brain cells the guy had left must have told him we were not the target he was looking for. He mumbled some expletives while slowly backing away. I stood my ground until he left, then took off like a bat out of hell back to the condo.

My bride finally says "Well that was strange. Do you have your gun"?

Me: "My gun is right here in my hand. Where is *YOUR* gun"?

"Back at the condo, in my suitcase"

Me: "Well that's a nice place for it"...

I got the icy cold stare that scares me more than any street goblin.

"Wife: "Well, it was probably bad news anyways. Those letters always are"...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The wife and I were in a hotel parking lot loading the truck. A very strung out gentleman got between the parked truck and myself boxing me in with my wife half way into the truck with the door open. I had my hand behind my back on the grip of my Glock. He asked for money with some sob story. He was literally tweaked out of his mind. I calmly told him I only carried a charge card and a loaded gun, neither of which he would want. He was literally confused and I asked him to leave. Luckily he did. My wife asked if I had my gun, I showed her the back of my shirt and she replied "thank you". She thought it was either in the truck or the hotel room. I reminded her that without the gun you might as well not even have the permit. I carry everywhere other than a Federal Building or a school. The first step that the owner has to do is ask you to leave, which I will gladly do. If you are truly concealing the gun then no one but you should ever know.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> The wife and I were in a hotel parking lot loading the truck. A very strung out gentleman got between the parked truck and myself boxing me in with my wife half way into the truck with the door open. I had my hand behind my back on the grip of my Glock. He asked for money with some sob story. He was literally tweaked out of his mind. I calmly told him I only carried a charge card and a loaded gun, neither of which he would want. He was literally confused and I asked him to leave. Luckily he did. My wife asked if I had my gun, I showed her the back of my shirt and she replied "thank you". She thought it was either in the truck or the hotel room. I reminded her that without the gun you might as well not even have the permit. I carry everywhere other than a Federal Building or a school. The first step that the owner has to do is ask you to leave, which I will gladly do. If you are truly concealing the gun then no one but you should ever know.


Interesting subject that could be beat to death! I carry everywhere, I have alot of experiance being shot at(Vietnam) Here is my take on it..if someone wants to shoot at you or rob you of harm you or your family, why would you not have leverage(gun) to defend yourself? I be damned if I will set there and let someone beat me or stab me..I respect all the folks that dont like guns, but someday you will be gratefull that someone around you does...DD


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Deadeyedeek said:


> I be damned if I will set there and let someone beat me or stab me


i worked for the government (no guns on federal property allowed) for a long while and when the active shooter training came out it was ridiculous(hide under your shelf/desk holding the computer). the first "drill" came along and my coworkers laid under their "desk" for hours reading a book or sleeping. i continued working and when the inspectors came along they told me that i was supposed to be under the "desk". i laughed at them and continued working. i was called on the carpet the following week. I told the superiors that i wasn't waiting under a desk for someone to come along and shoot me, if i am going to die it is going to be on my feet and hopefully take someone with me. i told them that half the office was ex-military and if it was the real thing i have a feeling i won't be the only one not under my desk. luckily they finally changed the procedures a few years later.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I carry a gun and a knife everywhere I go. I look at it being like car insurance, I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. If a business has a no carry (rob my business) sign I take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Having completed multiple combat laden tours in Viet Nam, I personally prefer never to have to draw my weapon today unless absolutely necessary. However, rest assured that should that monumental decision present itself, I would certainly not delay in doing so, AND I would not hesitate to fire as I deemed necessary. I have heard some say they would pull theirs but would attempt to use it as a bluff tactic. To those I say, “ if you feel that way you shouldn’t be carrying”.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I was trained that you don't pull it unless you plan on using it. If you notice in my experience above, I had my hand behind my back on the grip. At that point it was up to the crack head to decide whether or not I was bluffing. I'm not very religious, but I was literally praying that he walked away. I hope that I never have to use it.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> I was trained that you don't pull it unless you plan on using it. If you notice in my experience above, I had my hand behind my back on the grip. At that point it was up to the crack head to decide whether or not I was bluffing. I'm not very religious, but I was literally praying that he walked away. I hope that I never have to use it.


Specwar, great points!! I would do anything to not have to use mine and try whatever I could to get out of using it, because when you pull that trigger you own that bullet!! Not only do you have to live with that fact that you just took a life, but the legal hassells that follow! I am an elected offical where I live, and when we had active shooter training for all city employees, the guy training was a Navy Seal..the first thing he pointed out was the NO WEAPONS allowed signs, very bad idea he said. I carry in Board room, had to go through State and a Federal trainning class, which was very eye opening..crooks and bad actors have the upper hand for sure!!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't carry or have a ccw but carry a pocket knife every day. I know it's not as intimidating as a firearm but it is some protection. 

I have had 2 times that were scary but they were over fast. Once after having dinner in downtown Dayton. We were getting in the car and a guy came up and asked for money. He told me "I ain't gonna lie to you and say I'm out of work and yadda yadda. I need fitty cent to buy a beer." I gave him some change and he went on his way.

The 2nd time was last year. We were sitting in the parking lot of my daughter's dance school and 2 strung out looking junkies came walking by my car. Well one stands behind my car and the other one comes up to my window and asks me to roll the window down. I shake my head no, she begs me to roll it down I said no leave us alone. She walks off and he is still behind my car I put it in reverse and start to back up then he moves and mutters something incoherent and walks off. We see them ask someone else and wait for them to leave then finally got out of the car and went inside. My wife looks at me and says that was scary they could have hurt us. I said yeah maybe but know do you see why some people want to carry a gun for protection.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When I went through B.U.D.S and advanced training after, CCW permits had not been invented yet.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I had to escort a drunk who wandered into the store early this morning.. I sure was wishing I had something in my pocket other than a pocket knife. The issue that made me very worried was I asked dept. head to call the sheriff. I asked where was the sheriff and they told me the office was closed. WTF. I ended up dialing 911 and having the guy arrested. so what comes to mind, is dont depend on someone else for your safety.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have stated it before, so once again, carrying is a king size pain in the butt. But very sadly, a necessity. 
I did not make our society what it is. And, like anyone old enough to turn on a TV and watch the news, am surely aware that 'the good guy does NOT always win.'
Though my CCW is not a 100% insurance policy guaranteeing my return home, it does level the playing field a bit increasing my chances if I stay alert and have a chance to do my part.
Still yet,IMO, situational awareness is still my primary line of defense.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Have stated it before, so once again, carrying is a king size pain in the butt. But very sadly, a necessity.
> I did not make our society what it is. And, like anyone old enough to turn on a TV and watch the news, am surely aware that 'the good guy does NOT always win.'
> Though my CCW is not a 100% insurance policy guaranteeing my return home, it does level the playing field a bit increasing my chances if I stay alert and have a chance to do my part.
> Still yet,IMO, situational awareness is still my primary line of defense.


Dovans nailed it!!! Dont depend on someone else for your safety!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Have stated it before, so once again, carrying is a king size pain in the butt. But very sadly, a necessity.
> I did not make our society what it is. And, like anyone old enough to turn on a TV and watch the news, am surely aware that 'the good guy does NOT always win.'
> Though my CCW is not a 100% insurance policy guaranteeing my return home, it does level the playing field a bit increasing my chances if I stay alert and have a chance to do my part.
> Still yet,IMO, situational awareness is still my primary line of defense.


Fw...its just like my wallet now....don't even notice it....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Or American Express....don't leave home without it


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I carry everyday. I got my permit shortly after my 4 years in the army/2 years in Iraq was over. I found I didn't like the feeling of being unarmed. Now I have 2 kids and a wife and I believe their safety and protection is my personal responsibility, not the governments. Like others have said I pray I never have to use it. It's like a life jacket. It's your first line of defense against someone you love dieing. Second is the call for help. Neither a life jacket or a gun garentee's survival but at least it gives me some control over the situation. 
The only time I pulled it out was when I was walking to the mail box with my son. I have a 1/4 mile long driveway in a rural area. It was getting dark and on the way back I heard something in the brush. My son just kept walking and talking but I stopped to look. A dog of some kind, maybe coyote, appeared and stopped when it saw me. I took a few steps closer to it to chase it off but it came at me running in response. I pulled my gun, got the hammer back and was about to shoot when it stopped and disappeared back into the brush. My 5 year old son never knew dad was on the job protecting him.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm not going to tell you, thats the beauty of having a CCW... you never know...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,M about half afraid to carry,why? I,d use it, I,m a old vet and we never asked questions.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks to me like the majority thinks having a weapon makes them tough.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I see another mass shooting took place today in Texas. 5 dead, 21 wounded. What a sick and sad society we've become. I remember walking through woods at one in the morning going back in to wade for walleyes and we never worried about what was lurking out there. I can remember fishing sunup to sundown and again, we never worried. Now there is a whole segment of our society who does not value life, private property or laws. It really saddens me. However, I didn't make society the way it now is but I do have to live in it. This past spring I bought a S&W just to keep in the house but as things get worse I too am considering a CCW permit. Man, I hate the thought of carrying but I'll not live in fear also. I'm a practicing Christian and have absolutely no desire to take a life but natural instinct is about surviving. Plus, I'm an old dude and can't run fast anymore. I've no options but to stand and face the danger in front of me. Sad. Really sad. I feel for you young guys and what life may be like when you're my age. 

And be it known that I am not a tough guy, just an old one. I won't open carry so I can look bad azz and if I do carry, no one will ever know. I've never had to prove to the world that I'm a tough guy, just a good one.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> I,M about half afraid to carry,why? I,d use it, I,m a old vet and we never asked questions.


my dad was a marine in korea 51 , he says the same thing when i talked to him about getting his ccw...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Another question. Do you feel safe at launch ramp when it's dark? I have a habit of checking out the place during the day, and especially when it's dark. I keep telling my brother to stay alert, he has a bad habit of being in a hurry and doesn't check out his surroundings. I don't carry a gun, but in/ the boat,I have a few items that are better than nothing. My truck has a few other options, bear spray that can reach out and get some one out to 25feet.
I will carry it any where, cause I don't see any signs Not to. If I ever have to spray it, I'm backing up quickly. Not your typical bear spray. I bought it in northern Idaho. It's isn't very big, and not cheap. I can send it in for a refill. If I carry a knife, it is not a folding knife. K Bar is my favorite, but I do have a custom British SAS style, that used to be my boot knife. My dive knife stays in the house. I was pulled over by a sheriff's deputy for a brake light. He was nice about it and one of the guys in car was fidgeting. Sheriff asked me what we're doing, I told him that we're squirrel hunting. He asked about the guns. Told him they were in the trunk, I had nothing to hide. Opened the trunk, he said things were fine back here. Then asked about the guy in the back seat. I told him I wasn't sure. He said he would talk with him. Asked every one to exit as it was a 2 door. The guy kinda took his time about it. The Deputy wasn't happy by this time. He reached in and helped him out.
Al of sudden we hear something hit road. The Deputy had him down on the ground with his knee behind his neck. Slapped the cuffs on.
And turns to me, with the nastiest look on his face. He literally dragged the guy into his cruiser. Comes back, and informs me that I am at fault. Being the driver and owner of the vehicle. Now I am in shock! Big time! I only knew that guy for a few weeks,through my cousin. He was trying to hide his
.44 mag. Under my seat. The Deputy and I went to side and talked for a while. I told him what I knew about him. Deputy called  in the guys information. Came over and said we were free to go. Shook my hand and said "but not your friend ". Told him that was fine by me. About six weeks later a plain clothed deputy paid me a visit. He said that I wasn't in any trouble, just a follow up and if I had anything else about him. I did, and told him what I learned from my cousin. He thanked me and left. Last I heard he was hiding out in Noble county. Growing weed for some not to friendly people. His girlfriend sold most of it. When disposable cameras stopped coming in the mail. He was paid a visit, they broke both of his legs. All four were arrested on the scene. 2,000 plants in total. He had been out on bond, awaiting trial for Workers comp
And the illegal gun charge, and trying to tamper with evidence.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Dovans nailed it!!! *Dont depend on someone else for your safety!![*/QUOTE]
> 
> ???
> Surely hope you were just making a statement and did not somehow gather that out of my post.
> ...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Looks to me like the majority thinks having a weapon makes them tough.


You'd be wrong.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> I,M about half afraid to carry,why? I,d use it, I,m a old vet and we never asked questions.


the movie Grand Torino just popped in my head lol. "thanks for your service !"


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not me. Don't see a need. But don't care if anyone else does.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chadwimc said:


> You'd be wrong.


chadwimc, don't fall for the troll...


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I put two of my boys, myself and wife through the CCW certification class several years ago and it was certainly one of the best things I could have done for all of us. Since that time, this saved one of my sons' life as he was attacked by a person who was out of prison that did time for felonious assault, aggravated assault and aggravated burglary. He had a history of violent acts and drug related charges, he should have never been allowed back on to the streets as his past history of violence was playing out once again toward my son. My son is okay after the incident, not so good for the assailant. I highly recommend people to consider a CCW, I understand that firearms are not something everyone wants to carry or feels comfortable with. If not a CCW, at least carry some type of protective defense such as mace to at least give yourself a chance when the unexpected happens.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sounds like it's a good thing that your son was carrying that day.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Muddy said:


> Sounds like it's a good thing that your son was carrying that day.


 If he had not been carrying, I believe I would have lost a son. I truly was a good thing he was carrying.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

In reality, a concealed weapon is actually just a tool to be used if necessary. The REAL weapon per say is the individual carrying it, and if that person is not fully trained and confident in doing so, it could spell disaster should a situation occur that requires the tools usage. There is NO WAY that anyone incompetent in fire arms should be packing a loaded firearm.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> I'm not going to tell you, thats the beauty of having a CCW... you never know...


Well said


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I see several people mentioning carrying a knife. Unless they changed the law recently, carry a knife is not covered by the Ohio CCW.

You will get charged with carrying a concealed weapon, if caught carrying a knife.

The is a bill in progress to change the name from CCW to CHL Concealed Handgun License to clarify the issue.


----------



## 1johnb (Nov 9, 2009)

I carry every day everywhere . It is always in my front pocket Looks like a front pocket wallet . Pray I never need it, and if I do the aim is true.
No I am not a tough guy I have a family that depends on me.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

honestly what really sucks is that we have to talk about this to begin with...
never used to have to worry about it at any time when i was younger 
now its a whole new ballgame 
sad really 
but reality


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> I see several people mentioning carrying a knife. Unless they changed the law recently, carry a knife is not covered by the Ohio CCW.
> 
> You will get charged with carrying a concealed weapon, if caught carrying a knife.
> 
> The is a bill in progress to change the name from CCW to CHL Concealed Handgun License to clarify the issue.


I will disagree with you here. I got pulled over recently for a rolling stop by the warren police, I have a folding knife in my console and had a folding knife hooked to my pocket. While searching me, They took both, set them on my drivers seat, finished their search of me and my vehicle and let me go on my merry way.. they (yes it was 2 officers) didn't seem concerned about me carring a knife or having one in my vehicle. Might be because when they first pulled me over they asked if I had any weapons and I told them I did, where they were, what they were and they didn't find anything else or it could be because of my likable personality


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Triplej, you are right, cant believe we even have to have this discussion!!Its a different world today, not sure where it flip-flopped, of course any time you make things political, well they really get screwed up. Just having a hard time trying to understand why they are hell bent on taking away guns from everyone..hell theres ba hell of alot more people gettin killed by distracted, or drunk drivers, but no one has talked about taking away everyones vehicles, its the same thing is it not??


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't think politics initiated or was the catalyst for what is happening these days. I firmly believe that it is 24/7 cable news sensationalizing each event. I believe it feeds lost people feeling that they can get attention and attain fame by being the next madman. I believe too many wars, violent movies and games and the crazy that it feeds have caused us to become a violent society. Politicians, imo, only cash in and get reelected because of all of this. Since Columbine, not one mouth-piece has come up with a singular idea or a piece of legislation that will stop this insanity. My opinion, of course.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

stormfront said:


> I don't think politics initiated or was the catalyst for what is happening these days. I firmly believe that it is 24/7 cable news sensationalizing each event. I believe it feeds lost people feeling that they can get attention and attain fame by being the next madman. I believe too many wars, violent movies and games and the crazy that it feeds have caused us to become a violent society. Politicians, imo, only cash in and get reelected because of all of this. Since Columbine, not one mouth-piece has come up with a singular idea or a piece of legislation that will stop this insanity. My opinion, of course.


You be right, you forgot Social Media!!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Deadeyedeek said:


> You be right, you forgot Social Media!!



You're absolutely right.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I will disagree with you here. I got pulled over recently for a rolling stop by the warren police, I have a folding knife in my console and had a folding knife hooked to my pocket. While searching me, They took both, set them on my drivers seat, finished their search of me and my vehicle and let me go on my merry way.. they (yes it was 2 officers) didn't seem concerned about me carring a knife or having one in my vehicle. Might be because when they first pulled me over they asked if I had any weapons and I told them I did, where they were, what they were and they didn't find anything else or it could be because of my likable personality


Asking a serious question, because you have CCW, does that mean they then have the right to search YOU and YOUR vehicle?

Nothing to do with above question, but I was watching Live PD once, they had a drug dog come and search a car, my eyes about popped out of my watching that dog, somebody would have been paying for some new paint work! That thing scratched the hell out of that car before they could open a door for it to get in.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Just having a hard time trying to understand why they are hell bent on taking away guns from everyone.


ive never heard one politician say that yet
only ones ive heard say that is the NRA and gun rights activists saying the politicians are saying it
but I don't listen to the politicians or the activists so


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I can stop it
and I will do it with the same thing they are tryin to get rid of
stop jailing mass murderers and rapists and molesters for life and give me a rifle and make it a piece work job
I would make lots of money and we wouldn't have to pay as much in taxes to house these idiots
but then again
that would make sense
leave the good people who want their guns alone and get rid of the criminals that are using them
why is that so hard to figure out ???
that was just a general question and not pointed at anybody that posted on here


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Asking a serious question, because you have CCW, does that mean they then have the right to search YOU and YOUR vehicle?


They asked if I had any weapons, once I said I did I guess they can search. I didn't care, all I had was 2 knifes, a hatchet and a camp shovel.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

ezbite said:


> They asked if I had any weapons, once I said I did I guess they can search. I didn't care, all I had was 2 knifes, a hatchet and a camp shovel.


You carry a concealed camp shovel? They can dig up all kind of dirt on you for doing so. 

My wife and I walk in the park here during the cooler weather and I've always carried a Buck 112 or similar. Just in case I cross paths with a rabid muskrat, of course. I may upgrade in the coming months though.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

ezbite said:


> They asked if I had any weapons, once I said I did I guess they can search. I didn't care, all I had was 2 knifes, a hatchet and a camp shovel.


. Two knives, a hatchet, AND a shovel??? Luckily they didn’t think what I am currently thinking. (Lol)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> They asked if I had any weapons, once I said I did I guess they can search. I didn't care, all I had was 2 knifes, a hatchet and a camp shovel.


Very wise choice in weapons.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

if you have a ccw and are in a vehicle registered to you they know you carry. As soon as you are approached you must inform. If the law gets changed i will still inform a law officer. As a common courtesy. They asked EZ if he had anything...he must have been in a car nor registered to him if they had to ask...


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Traveling down to Tennessee this past weekend, it was later in the evening and I came upon a sobriety check point. When I rolled up, the officer said "good evening" I responded, "same to you officer". His immediate response was "you're from not around the area, what are you doing here"; guess my northern accent gave me away. I said well, yes and no, I am from Cincinnati but have a home down the road in the next town. I then said, I have a weapon in the car and he quickly responded, "thanks for telling me that, you did not have too as everyone in Tennessee has a gun with them." He then said, "only matters if you have been drinking tonight", I said "no sir" and he then replied, "have a great evening".


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Specwar said:


> . Two knives, a hatchet, AND a shovel??? Luckily they didn’t think what I am currently thinking. (Lol)


And some rope and duct tape....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just pulled over two days ago.. they never asked. I didnt have a weapon either..Have to say, this was the first time I have been pulled over by a State Trooper and I enjoyed it. She was the most pleasant, respectful Statey I've met. I think Im going to call the patrol office and let them know.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I’ve dealt with officers 4 times while being a ccw license holder. Twice not in a vehicle twice in a vehicle. Once was up at put-in-bay with the wife whom also is ccw and every day carrier. In every instance it was known immediately. 3/4 times the officer asked almost immediately if I was carrying. Every time except PIB I was (we were drinking and in bars so no carry for us). I never had any issues. I told them where it was and asked the officers if they wanted me to provide the firearm. Each time was told not necessary sit tight. Received 1 well deserved traffic ticket and no problems at all. Officers seemed at ease and unconcerned. Again I’m a sinner like all men, but no criminal and no threat. I have zero concern with law enforcement in regard to me carrying. They are well trained and seem to make no trouble where there is none imo.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> I was just pulled over two days ago.. they never asked. I didnt have a weapon either..Have to say, this was the first time I have been pulled over by a State Trooper and I enjoyed it. She was the most pleasant, respectful Statey I've met. I think Im going to call the patrol office and let them know.


Ticket?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ticket?


she was after DWI cars. I kind of wandered while I was reaching for my donut. ( well it rolled out of reach) And she also asked what I was doing on the road at 3 in the morning. Going to work of course.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Asking a serious question, because you have CCW, does that mean they then have the right to search YOU and YOUR vehicle?
> 
> Nothing to do with above question, but I was watching Live PD once, they had a drug dog come and search a car, my eyes about popped out of my watching that dog, somebody would have been paying for some new paint work! That thing scratched the hell out of that car before they could open a door for it to get in.


Answer to question...NO!
There has to be probable cause or consent to search in order for LE to search. As long as you have your CCL, inform officer first thing you are CCW'ing...and are legal in every other aspect not giving 'probable cause'(I.E. acting goofy, smelling of alcohol,drugs, open containers in car etc) you shouldn't be searched.
In short, CCW'ing with a CCL is legal in this state therefore is not considered 'probable cause' to search.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Answer to question...NO!
> There has to be probable cause or consent to search in order for LE to search. As long as you have your CCL, inform officer first thing you are CCW'ing...and are legal in every other aspect not giving 'probable cause'(I.E. acting goofy, smelling of alcohol,drugs, open containers in car etc) you shouldn't be searched.
> In short, CCW'ing with a CCL is legal in this state therefore is not considered 'probable cause' to search.


Well it was EZ....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Well it was EZ....


You have a valid point!


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> ive never heard one politician say that yet
> only ones ive heard say that is the NRA and gun rights activists saying the politicians are saying it
> but I don't listen to the politicians or the activists so


They cant say they want to take guns away from everyone or they would never get reelected or elected in the first place. They have been doing it little by little ever since the 1968 federal gun control act. If you have not heard many, many politicians say that they wanted to take our guns, you must be living under a rock. What part of “shall not be infringed” (the second amendment in case you don't recognize it), do you not understand?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

captainshotgun said:


> What part of “shall not be infringed” (the second amendment in case you don't recognize it), do you not understand?


I recognize everything in the whole constitution not just bits and pieces that justify my views,
and once again I don't listen to the activists or the politicians that are only spewing their own agenda and not looking out for the best of the majority
that being said,
I guess I understand it a whole lot better than you


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I carry sometimes , sometimes I dont. Depends on where I go. But the way things are getting these days its a good idea to carry all the time. Its impossible to predict when or where you might have to defend yourself , not long ago a bunch of people got shot in a church.....crazy ! In reality a small handgun is so easy and comfortable to carry there really is no reason not to. Life is short , protect it


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok, heres a question we got into at work..

say i'm downtown at a stop light, miles away from my house, some crackhead comes up to my car with a knife and demands I roll down my window and give him money, I refuse, but I cant drive away due to traffic.. he grabs a rock and smashes my window and attempts in enter my vehicle, I shoot him, he drops. I call 911 and hold him at gun point (he's not dead yet) until the police arrive..

now do the police have the right to search your home and your property miles away or just your car and person??


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> ok, heres a question we got into at work..
> 
> say i'm downtown at a stop light, miles away from my house, some crackhead comes up to my car with a knife and demands I roll down my window and give him money, I refuse, but I cant drive away due to traffic.. he grabs a rock and smashes my window and attempts in enter my vehicle, I shoot him, he drops. I call 911 and hold him at gun point (he's not dead yet) until the police arrive..
> 
> now do the police have the right to search your home and your property miles away or just your car and person??


I think just the car and person and need a search warrant for anywhere else in your scenario. But I'm not a lawyer so what do I know.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmmm good question im not sure on that but i would think they would only be able to search your car and person unless you give them reason to go search your home


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i do not see your house as a part in this scenario - let's expand your example and say you were two states away (with reciprocal CCW courtesies and you used a legal gun), they wouldn't search your house then nor should they in your first example - but like snakecharmer, i am not a lawyer - i did like the part about he was still alive - it would be my first choice if possible


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yonder,
couldnt agree more, to the point now where ya almost have to carry all the time anymore
after a while you dont ever realize you have one on you its just like putting on your shoes


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

every person is different but i carried a sidearm in the service everyday for almost 4 years and i was aware of it every second it was on.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ezbite said:


> ok, heres a question we got into at work..
> now do the police have the right to search your home and your property miles away or just your car and person??


Im going to say neither as you were defending yourself. I am sure they will search your car. I cant see the house unless you are actually suspect of murder and not self defense. What I wonder is if they find evidence of another crime in your car, are they allowed to act on it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Im going to say neither as you were defending yourself. I am sure they will search your car. I cant see the house unless you are actually suspect of murder and not self defense. *What I wonder is if they find evidence of another crime in your car, are they allowed to act on it.*


Yes they are if they have proper reason to search the car in the first place. Which given the scenario of EZ shooting the perp from his car...they would.
Just like if they pull a car over for a traffic violation, walk up to the car and see dope/open container in the car. They are allowed to act on that even though that was not the crime/offense the person was actually stopped for.

Don't know about the residence/property far away...but if they feel the need to do so for some valid reason, I'm sure they could get a subpoena to do so before EZ was released from the hours of questioning he's gonna go through. Hopefully with his attorney sitting at his side.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I recognize everything in the whole constitution not just bits and pieces that justify my views,
> and once again I don't listen to the activists or the politicians that are only spewing their own agenda and not looking out for the best of the majority
> that being said,
> I guess I understand it a whole lot better than you


There is no way you understand the constitution better than me unless perhaps you are a practicing attorney, as I am retired and have not read the constitution yet this week. An I reiterate, you must be living under a rock.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

captainshotgun said:


> There is no way you understand the constitution better than me unless perhaps you are a practicing attorney, as I am retired and have not read the constitution yet this week. *An I reiterate, you must be living under a rock.*


Clearly you're looking for an argument, plenty of other forums to find those on, let's keep it civil and on topic.

Personally I don't carry, don't begrudge anyone that does, always have within reach at home. I _can't stand_ things in my pockets, I carry no change, super thin wallet, my key ring consists of two keys. 

Personal circumstances could change things, I'm rarely out at night, if I traveled more at night, or lived in a larger city, I very well might then carry.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Clearly you're looking for an argument, plenty of other forums to find those on, let's keep it civil and on topic.
> 
> Personally I don't carry, don't begrudge anyone that does, always have within reach at home. I _can't stand_ things in my pockets, I carry no change, super thin wallet, my key ring consists of two keys.
> 
> Personal circumstances could change things, I'm rarely out at night, if I traveled more at night, or lived in a larger city, I very well might then carry.



My routine and sentiments exactly. No change, two keys, don't carry (at this time) and within reach. I always worked the back shifts and traveled at night but since retiring (somewhat) I am in at night.

What bothers me is when when I see some badazz walking around in Lowe's or some other store wearing a .45 openly and scaring some old lady or little kid, I've got to question the intent of the person carrying. It just seems that it's almost meant to intimidate someone or draw attention. I know it's legal but I question a lot of things that are legal. My opinion only. If you're going to carry, stick it in your pocket.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

captainshotgun said:


> There is no way you understand the constitution better than me unless perhaps you are a practicing attorney, as I am retired and have not read the constitution yet this week. An I reiterate, you must be living under a rock.


no dought i do,
you obviously have no clue what the constitution is about
what does you being retired have ANYTHING to do with whether you know the constitution better or not ??????
you contridicted yourself in your first post
first you say that saying, they are gonna take our guns away they would never get re-elected or elected in the first place and then you say theyve been doing it little by little since 1968
which is it either they have or they havent
and thats funny cause im a gun owner and i have been for a long time and ive NEVER, EVER had ANYBODY come to my door and tell me i have to give my guns up EVER!!!!
so you tell me what national leader politician is saying we have to give up our guns???
and youre right i do live under a rock
its called the constitution and its written in stone


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

why don't you 2 take it to PM's?? nobody really cares about your tiff and we see no reason to get this thread locked because of it... by the way... I'M SPEAKING FOR EVERYONE...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Agree!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> why don't you 2 take it to PM's?? nobody really cares about your tiff and we see no reason to get this thread locked because of it... by the way... I'M SPEAKING FOR EVERYONE...


Yes he is speaking for all of us.
You guys need to walk away so the rest of us can enjoy this thread.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry guys you are correct 
didnt mean to take it there


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

anybody have any recommendations for an everyday carry for a woman, my girlfriend is looking to get something, just looking for some input for her as far as what anybodies wife, girlfriend, sister whoever likes and is comfortable with
she has a bersa 380 now but thats a lil big for her as an everyday carry


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

G43 it's a 9mm (top) or G42 .380 I carry the G43 90% of the time when not wearing a coat or jacket. Both are single stack mags and lay nice and flat against the body



TRIPLE-J said:


> anybody have any recommendations for an everyday carry for a woman, my girlfriend is looking to get something, just looking for some input for her as far as what anybodies wife, girlfriend, sister whoever likes and is comfortable with
> she has a bersa 380 now but thats a lil big for her as an everyday carry


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like my S&W Bodyguard. It is accurate, reliable, light, and extremely concealable. It shoots tight little groups at 20 feet. I carry a 9mm when I can, but go to the Body Guard when I need something that is







ultra concealable.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I like my S&W Bodyguard. It is accurate, reliable, light, and extremely concealable. It shoots tight little groups at 20 feet. I carry a 9mm when I can, but go to the Body Guard when I need something that is
> View attachment 321079
> ultra concealable.


This is what we got for my wife to carry...


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Is the gun in the pic a .380 or a 9mm? I have a S&W Bodyguard .380EZ but it too is a bit too big to carry concealed comfortably, at least in warm weather when I'm not wearing a jacket.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

stormfront said:


> Is the gun in the pic a .380 or a 9mm? I have a S&W Bodyguard .380EZ but it too is a bit too big to carry concealed comfortably, at least in warm weather when I'm not wearing a jacket.


My Bodyguard is a 380. The 380 EZ is about the same size as the 9mm Shield. I see no reason to carry the 380 EZ when the 9mm Shield is about the same size. I have a 9mm Shield, and I like it as well. The Bodyguard is just so easy to hide.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Exactly. I bought the EZ as my wife can easily rack the slide and it's comfortable in the hand. If ever I decide to carry, it will be a much smaller handgun.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a Glock guy myself and my wife owns several handguns and shoots regularly herself. Although she also owns more Glocks than anything her everyday carry is the Sig Sauer P365. It is actually slightly smaller than Glock 43 and has 4 more rounds. Being as slight as it is, we have both shot many rounds through it and find it not to be as snappy as you would expect and quite accurate (more so for us than the baby Glock). I read about some issues some buyers had online prior to purchasing it, but we have probably approaching 1,000 rounds through it with zero problems. 

She used to carry a Ruger LCP 380 loaded with fiocchi high performance ammo. It was no fun to shoot and a hellcat - very snapping. She carried it 3 .5 years mostly due to how it fit her and the purses she was carrying at the time. She HATED shooting it (and luckily I am married to a woman that has shot waaaaay more handgun rounds than most folks either sex). She absolutely loves this P365. She does much better in darkness practicing at the range than with her Ruger also...pretty accurate with the night sights.

Heck my elderly father liked it so much he bought one and keeps in his front pants pocket.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

took her to the fin, think shes leaning toward the bodygaurd 380 
ty for the replies everyone


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I started this post for a general consensus about feeling safe. I was not asking if or who carries but why ? I also realize that times change and can effect not only our personal safety,but the community in which we live. Personally I have had some creepy feelings about my surroundings, such as being alone in the dark at a boat launch. A few took this as an open invitation to rear up and stir up opinions that caused controversy over the political insinuations about the Constitution. This will get the thread closed. The topic of what firearms one prefers is fine, as in fishing, good equipment can be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

why do I carry you ask????
cause one night I was coming in to the dock, I was by myself, and there was a group of young men hanging around, they were drinking and carrying on by the dock. didn't want to leave my boat and go get the trailer and leave all my stuff there so stuck around by the dock pretending I was cleaning things up...a couple of them came over and started a conversation, started out nice, the usual, nice night to be out, catch anything?, but then It quickly went to nice boat and fishing gear you have here wish I had gear like that.
about that time I noticed the rest of them starting to walk toward the dock.
then headlights appeared and they all scattered, happened to be a ranger...
he came down asked me how I was doin, stuck around while I got my trailer and off I went
went home thought about it and went and got my conceal carry.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> Looks to me like the majority thinks having a weapon makes them tough.


Everything you say gives us douche chills, you really excel in this area bud


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Everything you say gives us douche chills, you really excel in this area bud


This is hilarious! Some people just cant help themself's. There always "that guy"...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if this adds to any argument, but, when I do carry I have a different calmness and when situations arise where I normally blow off and loose temper, I am calm.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> Everything you say gives us douche chills, you really excel in this area bud


Likewise


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Everything you say gives us douche chills, you really excel in this area bud


"Douche" is a French word. For someone from Kentucky, it's "doosh."


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

JamesF said:


> I started this post for a general consensus about feeling safe. I was not asking if or who carries but why ? I also realize that times change and can effect not only our personal safety,but the community in which we live. Personally I have had some creepy feelings about my surroundings, such as being alone in the dark at a boat launch. A few took this as an open invitation to rear up and stir up opinions that caused controversy over the political insinuations about the Constitution. This will get the thread closed. The topic of what firearms one prefers is fine, as in fishing, good equipment can be helpful. Thank you.


If you get trigger happy and make a mistake you can spend the rest of your life behind bars


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> If you get trigger happy and make a mistake you can spend the rest of your life behind bars


 I don't think that occurs often.
I think I read that there have been around 17 million CC permits issued in the U.S., not many stories about those individuals making many mistakes, much like the myth that if C C became legal "the streets will run red with blood" or "It'll be the wild west". The facts prove the Great Majority of gun owners are safe law abiding individuals.
I don't carry every day but over time I have begun to carry more often, I certainly feel safer when fishing alone at night.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I read in one of the previous posts a guy was afraid his gear would get stolen at the launch, he then went and got a ccw. Seems like a can of worms.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> If you get trigger happy and make a mistake you can spend the rest of your life behind bars


After reading a few of your posts maybe you can change your name to something a little more feminine? Seems like you have your purse strings in a little bit of a bunch. Something less offensive legend fluffer? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> chadwimc, don't fall for the troll...


^^^Worth repeating!!!

When someone comes looking for an argument, they can only have one if someone else is willing to reply to their comments.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Never felt like I have needed a gun @ a boat launch or in lowes. Someone breaking into my house is a different matter


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You should have lunch at Steelyard Commons and go to Home Depot. You'll change your mind. Or leave one of the ramps at 2 am. From Lorain to East Cleveland.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Boat ramps attract really sketchy people at night. Even in typically good areas boat ramps attract bad people after dark.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Boat ramps attract really sketchy people


 Unfortunately so do road side pull-offs especially near bridges, I only worry when coming back to my vehicle but so far no real problems only a few scary moments but having the ability to now protect myself sure makes me feel better.
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Alot of its reletive to where you grew up at to. I've been approached bye dozens and dozens on homeless and drug addicts and just straight bums,living near and traveling in and around columbus. 
In all of those situations I've never felt the need for a ccw but it does give PC of mind. 
I did get caught in a situation a month or so back fishing a quarry in columbus after dark trying to unload my kayak. I was not carrying this nite,and even if I was ,the situation never got to the point where I would of pulled my gun or even let it be known I had one. But it sure would of helped calmed my nerves and gave me PC of mind. Not so much make me feel tuffer. 
Imo it is very rare if ever any one would have to draw there weapon as long as your aware of your surroundings, have common sence,and try not to put yourself or your family in that situation the best you can.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Looks to me like the majority thinks having a weapon makes them tough.


Troll


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Having a weapon does make you tough. It makes it damn tough for you to be a victim of senseless violence!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you hear congressman Beto Orourke during last weeks Democratic debate. In case you did not, he said “h$ll yes we’re taking YOUR ar-15, your ak-47 away”. (Emphasis added). And I am not looking for an argument, just stating the facts.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

captainshotgun said:


> Did you hear congressman Beto Orourke during last weeks Democratic debate. In case you did not, he said “h$ll yes we’re taking YOUR ar-15, your ak-47 away”. (Emphasis added). And I am not looking for an argument, just stating the facts.


Please keep the politics out of here.
Since most of us are pro gun you are preaching to the choir, there is no need to get the thread locked.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe re-post it in the ogf comedy corner


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

captainshotgun said:


> Did you hear congressman Beto Orourke during last weeks Democratic debate. In case you did not, he said “h$ll yes we’re taking YOUR ar-15, your ak-47 away”. (Emphasis added). And I am not looking for an argument, just stating the facts.


Yep...heard it myself.

[QUOTE="TRIPLE-J, post: 2729697, member: 7523"*]ive never heard one politician say that yet*
only ones ive heard say that is the NRA and gun rights activists saying the politicians are saying it
but I don't listen to the politicians or the activists so[/QUOTE]

Here ya go:
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...hell_yes_we_are_going_to_take_your_ar-15.html
You have officially heard it...


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

stormfront said:


> My routine and sentiments exactly. No change, two keys, don't carry (at this time) and within reach. I always worked the back shifts and traveled at night but since retiring (somewhat) I am in at night.
> 
> What bothers me is when when I see some badazz walking around in Lowe's or some other store wearing a .45 openly and scaring some old lady or little kid, I've got to question the intent of the person carrying. It just seems that it's almost meant to intimidate someone or draw attention. I know it's legal but I question a lot of things that are legal. My opinion only. If you're going to carry, stick it in your pocket.


I feel just the opposite about someone carrying openly. It reassures me that some baddie isn't going to open up on me, at least in that part of the store. What scares me is when I get to the door of an establishment and that sign is there with the gun with the red line around and through it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Here ya go:
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...hell_yes_we_are_going_to_take_your_ar-15.html
> You have officially heard it...


here is the post i originally posted about


Deadeyedeek said:


> Just having a hard time trying to understand why they are hell bent on taking away guns from everyone


its a whole different ballgame talking about one or two specific weapons compaired to trying to take away everybodies guns 
please dont confuse the two


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> here is the post i originally posted about
> 
> its a whole different ballgame talking about one or two specific weapons compaired to trying to take away everybodies guns
> please dont confuse the two


The thing is...when you start with one...then it becomes two, then three, then four...when does it stop?..you can't let it start...not trying to start an argument just being realistic here...they want all your guns...you can bet your sweet ass on that one...


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> here is the post i originally posted about
> 
> its a whole different ballgame talking about one or two specific weapons compaired to trying to take away everybodies guns
> please dont confuse the two


Those weapons are exactly the “arms” that the second amendment protects. Not “hunting” guns, not guns that protect us from common criminals, but guns that protect us from our own government.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

omg why do you listen to that bs..... well when they knock on my door and tell me i have to give all my guns to them THEN i will discuss it with them. if i happen to die protecting that right then so be it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh joy, you 2 are pissing at the fan again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> here is the post i originally posted about
> 
> its a whole different ballgame talking about one or two specific weapons compaired to trying to take away everybodies guns
> please dont confuse the two


So it's ok for this politician to declare this...or that weapon as a weapon deemed for nothing but to kill people and ban those weapons?
Then the next politician comes along proposing the same with his/her choice...and so on and so on???



TRIPLE-J said:


> *omg why do you listen to that bs*..... well when they knock on my door and tell me i have to give all my guns to them THEN i will discuss it with them. if i happen to die protecting that right then so be it


What 'bs' might that be?
And FWIW...when they get to the point that they are knocking on your door...the talking part is over.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fastwater said:


> What 'bs' might that be?
> And FWIW...when they get to the point that they are knocking on your door...the talking part is over.


now you're getting it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Oh joy, you 2 are pissing at the fan again.


You're right bobk.
Sorry....I just got caught up in the 'dung' at a bad moment...and I know better.

I believe one of the questions from the OP relates to 'why' CCW.
My short answer to that is its like having car insurance. I don't get up in the morning anticipating getting in a car wreck when I leave the house. But I have auto ins. just in case. 
Neither do I get up in the morning, leave the house anticipating some whack job is going to attempt to take my or a family members life. And though my CCW (like auto insurance) does not guarantee I/family won't die that day, it does give me a layer of protection of not being totally defenseless.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> is its like having car insurance. I don't get up in the morning anticipating getting in a car wreck when I leave the house. But I have auto ins. just in case.


Insurance, that's actually a pretty good analogy.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

captainshotgun said:


> I feel just the opposite about someone carrying openly. It reassures me that some baddie isn't going to open up on me, at least in that part of the store. What scares me is when I get to the door of an establishment and that sign is there with the gun with the red line around and through it.


I don't know about that. I've seen some pretty sketchy characters walking around in stores open carrying their 1911s. I definitely keep an eye on these cowboys.

I do know that we are in some deep mud in this country on so many fronts. Morals, values and traditions have been skewed or cast aside far too often. If we continue to divide, to arm and to throw respect and values aside, we may never recover. Open warfare on law enforcement is just one example. I don't know how to remedy what ails us but the changes I've seen in my 65 years are downright disturbing.  I doubt if my parents, if they were alive, would not recognize this place. Being a God-fearing man, I would think that He is pretty disgusted with us right now.

As I've said, I didn't make things the way they are right now but I've got to live in this world. (Because of this I had planned to buy a new BPS this year but instead bought a S&W). I will state that I miss going in gun stores and seeing mostly hunting rifles and shotguns in the racks. These days handguns in cases and black rifles on the wall are the norm and give evidence to how we've changed. Good, bad? Only time will tell.

In the meantime, I've no problem with CCW and understand why some choose to do so.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You're right bobk.
> Sorry....I just got caught up in the 'dung' at a bad moment...and I know better.
> 
> I believe one of the questions from the OP relates to 'why' CCW.
> ...


I was not talking about you Stacy. It just gets old. Try to have a meaningful and interesting conversation here and some just can’t stay on the subject and take it way south. Many times the end result is the thread getting locked because of a selfish few that think their opinion is the only one that is correct.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> *I was not talking about you Stacy*. It just gets old. Try to have a meaningful and interesting conversation here and some just can’t stay on the subject and take it way south. Many times the end result is the thread getting locked because of a selfish few that think their opinion is the only one that is correct.


You had/have a very valid point which I totally understand and agree with.
With my post # 123 and 130, I was guilty as well of getting lured into that nonsense which this thread is not even about.
Again, I know better and shouldn't have!

While your post may not have been directed towards me...Thank You for posting it. Your post helped me bite my tongue(or in this case...fingers for typing) cause at the time of those postings, with the mindset I had(been alittle tense lately), I probably should have not even clicked on this thread.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A certain political group has wanted to take our guns away for quite awhile now, and will always want to. It’s an ongoing fight and certainly nothing new.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

everybody has opinions and their ideas as to how things should be, there is nothing wrong with that. forcing your opinions or ideas on someone is another issue.
fast, shotgun, shad and anybody else here should all realize as I do that if any of them or anybody from here was out someplace and needed help or a hand I would be the first one there...hey we don't all agree with everything our spouses do or say either but we still love them and respect them and would do anything for them...its ""OK"" to disagree. or agree in a different way as is the case here.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Food for thought: There will never be door to door seizures. 

https://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/08/31/democrats-will-never-confiscate-guns-instead-youll-hand/


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That scenario has quite a few flaws in it. Seizing bank accounts tends to set people off in the same manner as seizing firearms. And seizing children? Ever heard of the holocaust? Good luck with that tactic.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Muddy said:


> A certain political group has wanted to take our guns away for quite awhile now, and will always want to. It’s an ongoing fight and certainly nothing new.


Besides beto for assault weapons when has that political group pushed taking your guns. Taking your firearms and gun control are two different things


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> Besides beto for assault weapons when has that political group pushed taking your guns. Taking your firearms and gun control are two different things


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I sense a thread lock coming.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

stormfront said:


> I sense a thread lock coming.


nooooo, NOOOOOOOO


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't remember posting this here before , hopefully its not a repeat but....

The second amendment to the constitution don't cover any certain type of gun. Its not about what kind we have now vs. the kind they had back then. It don't describe what kind of firearms we can own or not own. It does not grant us permission or the right to own firearms. What it does is FORBID government from infringing on this natural right we had all along. Gun control...… which is essentially the government regulating who can and cant own firearms and which types of firearms , is an infringement on constitutionally protected rights the second amendment was added to protect. Gun control is illegal. See now why taking some guns is as bad as taking all guns ?

So then what is the legal and most effective answer to gun related violence ? Well I don't think there is an answer other than arming everybody or atleast more people. The duration of any mass shooting always depends on the arrival of a second gun. If more sane people were armed , the insane people would get fewer shots off.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

yonderfishin said:


> I don't remember posting this here before , hopefully its not a repeat but....
> 
> The second amendment to the constitution don't cover any certain type of gun. Its not about what kind we have now vs. the kind they had back then. It don't describe what kind of firearms we can own or not own. *It does not grant us permission or the right to own firearms.* What it does is FORBID government from infringing on this natural right we had all along. Gun control...… which is essentially the government regulating who can and cant own firearms and which types of firearms , is an infringement on constitutionally protected rights the second amendment was added to protect. Gun control is illegal. See now why taking some guns is as bad as taking all guns ?


Yes it does.
That debate was already settled in 2008...District of Columbia vs Heller:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right..._United_States#District_of_Columbia_v._Heller


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> So then what is the legal and most effective answer to gun related violence ? Well I don't think there is an answer other than arming everybody or atleast more people. The duration of any mass shooting always depends on the arrival of a second gun. If more sane people were armed , the insane people would get fewer shots off.


how about we just get rid of the people using the guns to kill other people and not letting them sit in jail for all of us to pay for their meals, housing and medical costs. 
like i said in an earlier post make it a piece rate job and give it to me i would be rich in no time...
im sick of my tax dollars going to house these idiots while good honest people are scared to walk to their own car or to the store without getting shot for 5 dollars and a cell phone


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Yes it does.
> That debate was already settled in 2008...District of Columbia vs Heller:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right..._United_States#District_of_Columbia_v._Heller



I think there is a misunderstanding of what I said. The right to bear arms for defense is considered a God given right. A natural right not " granted " to us by the government. The entire second amendment in a nutshell can be expressed in four words " shall not be infringed ". 2A grants us no right or freedom because those were already in place. Part of the reason for the revolutionary war was the British tried to disarm the colonists who considered they already had the right to bear arms. 2A addresses that by prohibiting government from taking that right and freedom away. It is there to protect a right , not to give us that right.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> how about we just get rid of the people using the guns to kill other people and not letting them sit in jail for all of us to pay for their meals, housing and medical costs.
> like i said in an earlier post make it a piece rate job and give it to me i would be rich in no time...
> im sick of my tax dollars going to house these idiots while good honest people are scared to walk to their own car or to the store without getting shot for 5 dollars and a cell phone



Sounds good to me. But the only problem that actually solves is the financial burden of keeping those people locked up. They still have to commit the crime in order to be in that situation so that wouldn't do much to stop the shootings or minimize the damage from them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

yonderfishin said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding of what I said. The right to bear arms for defense is considered a God given right. A natural right not " granted " to us by the government. The entire second amendment in a nutshell can be expressed in four words " shall not be infringed ". 2A grants us no right or freedom because those were already in place. Part of the reason for the revolutionary war was the British tried to disarm the colonists who considered they already had the right to bear arms. 2A addresses that by prohibiting government from taking that right and freedom away. It is there to protect a right , not to give us that right.


Re-reading your post #145...



yonderfishin said:


> The second amendment to the constitution don't cover any certain type of gun. Its not about what kind we have now vs. the kind they had back then. It don't describe what kind of firearms we can own or not own. It does not grant us permission or the right to own firearms. *What it does is FORBID government from infringing on this natural right we had all along.* Gun control...… which is essentially the government regulating who can and cant own firearms and which types of firearms , is an infringement on constitutionally protected rights the second amendment was added to protect. Gun control is illegal. See now why taking some guns is as bad as taking all guns ?
> 
> So then what is the legal and most effective answer to gun related violence ? Well I don't think there is an answer other than arming everybody or atleast more people. The duration of any mass shooting always depends on the arrival of a second gun. If more sane people were armed , the insane people would get fewer shots off.


...you are certainly correct as posted.
Sorry for the oversight.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Re-reading your post #145...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There is a lot of talk these days about how do we keep guns out of the hands of people who shouldn't have them. Constitutionally , this is not governments job. " Shall not be infringed " is brutally specific. Yet many , even many gun owners , are looking to government for the answer. As soon as we give them that power the second amendment becomes invalid. I really hope people realize that. " Shall not be infringed " will mean absolutely nothing at all.

The second amendment is itself the answer to gun violence , the way to protect ourselves from it , and the way to deal with those who try it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Sounds good to me. But the only problem that actually solves is the financial burden of keeping those people locked up. They still have to commit the crime in order to be in that situation so that wouldn't do much to stop the shootings or minimize the damage from them.


right now they know if they get caught 90% of the time they are gonna end up in jail for at least a certain amount of time maybe for life....you start getting rid of them and maybe they will think twice before they do it...life or die lets see which one would you choose???
there is no reason to lock up a person for life for killing another human being...


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> I don't remember posting this here before , hopefully its not a repeat but....
> 
> The second amendment to the constitution don't cover any certain type of gun. Its not about what kind we have now vs. the kind they had back then. It don't describe what kind of firearms we can own or not own. It does not grant us permission or the right to own firearms. What it does is FORBID government from infringing on this natural right we had all along. Gun control...… which is essentially the government regulating who can and cant own firearms and which types of firearms , is an infringement on constitutionally protected rights the second amendment was added to protect. Gun control is illegal. See now why taking some guns is as bad as taking all guns ?
> 
> So then what is the legal and most effective answer to gun related violence ? Well I don't think there is an answer *other than arming everybody or atleast more people.* The duration of any mass shooting always depends on the arrival of a second gun. If more sane people were armed , the insane people would get fewer shots off.


Let's start giving them out at birth, like they do footballs in Massilon. Boys get an AR, girls, well cuz their girls get like a revolver or something.  

I'm glad you're not running this country.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Kill them all Let god sort them out!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Let's start giving them out at birth, like they do footballs in Massilon. Boys get an AR, girls, well cuz their girls get like a revolver or something.
> 
> I'm glad you're not running this country.



No need to get sarcastic about it. From the time swords and spears were invented , weapons in general , those who wanted to do harm had a lot of power to do so. Anyone who traveled or was out and about for any reason usually had to have a way to protect themselves. In todays world with firearms its the same way. No laws or regulation will take that many threats out of the hands of people who want to exercise that power over unarmed people. Disarming law abiding citizens or limiting their ability to protect themselves will never make them more safe and it will never make criminals obey the law. The only way to defend against the threat is to have a means of defense equal to it. One of the reasons for the second amendment in the first place. Your reply makes no sense , but you are welcome to your own opinion. I hope you never find yourself in a situation where you have to call the police and wait until they show up to save your life.


----------

